# Identifying Blanks?



## wormy bear (Jun 4, 2012)

I have about 6-8 unknown blanks but I'm not sure what they are. Is there any way to identify them by color of the blank or pattern or what? I have one in particular i'm dying to know about, it's olive green 7' two piece.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

To Identify a rod blank by color or glass pattern to be exact. is almost impossible. if they dont have a name or model# . they could be one of many. if your 7 foot rod is olive green and has not been refinished. it May be a saint croix . or may not. generally speaking if the walls of the blank inside di. to outside di. are thin . its an older blank. from the late 50's to the 70' s your manufactures used the same mandrells. they just changed the amount of flags or materal used. glass patterins would change with the resin used and amount . if they are a certain color . you could narrow them down to a few of your major companys. bottom line if they do not have original name or model# they could be one of many. dont be fooled. some people just like to use wishfull thinking.


----------



## wormy bear (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Most of them I'd pick up at the flea market or people giving them away. So there was never any real investment, just storage. At one point I had a huge amount with plans for each one. But like most people it ended as an idea and a collection of neat older blanks. I do know enough to know they are old as most of them had the original rap and some guides, lots with the old school foil markers. I also have two more things you might be able to help me with. 
1) Would anyone have use for the bottom half of a St. Croix 12SP-66ML (6.5 ft)?
2) Can you tell me what this orange (8.5 ft) 2 pc. is? Its hollow and fiberglass(?). Has nice looking blue and black wrap and cork handles, and it fishes great? Any idea?


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

you might have a wright & mcgill PL3. the original wraps were yellow but they could have been redone. there was a eagle claw emdlem on forgrip and the copper color reel seat has markings. alot of your older rods by major companies would have logos stamped on reel seats. fenwick' lamiglas saber wright&mcgill jc higgins even sears and western auto. problem beaing most would be green with corosion. that can generally be cleaned up...... or it could be one of many. with your st. croix i have seen halves for sale on ebay under vintage rods. give that a try.


----------

